# Best HUM Eliminator...not noise suppressor...here are the options:



## The Breakdown (Oct 2, 2008)

...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 2, 2008)

ISP Decimator. Get it NAO!


----------



## The Breakdown (Oct 2, 2008)

I know those are quite pricey..

BUT, I might just have to suck it up, and go with it


----------



## auxioluck (Oct 2, 2008)

From what little experience I have with all three of those, the Smart Gate is the best IMO.


----------



## Harry (Oct 3, 2008)

Ummm just to clarify, you are aware you can't actually use an Ebtech Hum Eliminator between a guitar and amp right?
It is designed to get rid of ground loops and you can potentially harm your rig if you attempt to use it like a noise gate/suppressor.

I can't speak for the HumDebugger as I've never seen one before.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 3, 2008)

ISP Decimator, it really is awesome, and just does the job it's meant to do, AND is simple to use. The rack one, whilst pricey, is just beyond good.


----------



## darren (Oct 3, 2008)

The SmartGate and Decimator are noise suppressors, and damn good ones, from what i've read. I haven't read anything about the "hum eliminator" products, but i'd proceed with caution. If you have hum in your signal chain that isn't coming from an obvious source (fluorescent lamps, dimmer switches, TVs, etc.) then you could have an electrical/ground fault somewhere in your equipment, which could be dangerous. Masking the hum could just be hiding a problem that may be life-threatening.

If it's a serious problem, you should get everything (including your home or rehearsal space wiring) checked out.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 3, 2008)

darren said:


> The SmartGate and Decimator are noise suppressors, and damn good ones, from what i've read. I haven't read anything about the "hum eliminator" products, but i'd proceed with caution. If you have hum in your signal chain that isn't coming from an obvious source (fluorescent lamps, dimmer switches, TVs, etc.) then you could have an electrical/ground fault somewhere in your equipment, which could be dangerous. Masking the hum could just be hiding a problem that may be life-threatening.
> 
> If it's a serious problem, you should get everything (including your home or rehearsal space wiring) checked out.



I always have hum that can only be cancelled out by using a noise suppressor/gate right after my guitar, but I don't think any of the wiring is faulty, if I did, I would admit it because I SUCK at soldering  But any guitar I try with my gear has that, and at several locations. I just think some rigs are noisy


----------



## darren (Oct 3, 2008)

I get a weird hum in my rig as well, and when i put my decimator right after my guitar it kills it as well. My guitar is obviously picking up some kind of RF interference somewhere, but it's not ground-loop kinda hum.


----------



## Ishan (Oct 3, 2008)

I use my Decimator pedal in front too, it kills the hum from my guitar then remaining noise is killed by the integrated gate on my Quad-X  The ISP is one of the best things I've got over the years.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 3, 2008)

For the Pro Rack G, I've heard both that it's 2 noise gates in one, one in front, one in the loop, AND I've also heard that it just tracks your guitar signal directly, but then gates in the loop. Which is correct? I'd look at eventually getting a Pro Rack G if it does both, but if it's just in the loop, it's useless to me.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 3, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> For the Pro Rack G, I've heard both that it's 2 noise gates in one, one in front, one in the loop, AND I've also heard that it just tracks your guitar signal directly, but then gates in the loop. Which is correct? I'd look at eventually getting a Pro Rack G if it does both, but if it's just in the loop, it's useless to me.


Last correct. One input tracks the guitar signal, then goes into your amp. On the stereo mod versions there are two gates, so you can use one for each amp in a two amp setup.

Then in the FX loop it gates and noise cancels. Basically the tracking tells it when you are doing a dead stop as opposed to letting a chord ring, ie, you can get feedback when you want to, it won't cut off notes early, unless you want them to cut off.

SImply superb.


----------



## oompa (Oct 3, 2008)

+1 for a decimator.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 3, 2008)

Guys this whole noise/hum thing just depends on where you place the unit. If you place the unit in the loop, that will mainly eliminate hum. If you put it in front of the amp, that's where it will eliminate feedback and interference. I get along fine with just my Boss NS-2 in front of the amp, but I also use the noisegate on my G-Force in the loop if I want hum silenced too.

If anyone already has a G-Force, G-Major, etc, all they really need is something like the Boss NS-2 or ISP Decimator pedal in front of the amp and they're golden. But yes, the ISP rackmount certainly is as good as it gets, just costly.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 3, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Last correct. One input tracks the guitar signal, then goes into your amp. On the stereo mod versions there are two gates, so you can use one for each amp in a two amp setup.
> 
> Then in the FX loop it gates and noise cancels. Basically the tracking tells it when you are doing a dead stop as opposed to letting a chord ring, ie, you can get feedback when you want to, it won't cut off notes early, unless you want them to cut off.
> 
> SImply superb.



So basically for the stereo mod setup, I would just take a pigtail and feed the output from the part that tracks the guitar signal into the input for one of the sides of the noise reduction?


----------

